# Posting verschwunden?



## jdocker (18 April 2004)

Mein Posting ist gelöscht worden. Warum?
Es ging doch um eine riesen Sauerei.

Jochen Docker


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 April 2004)

Dein Posting ist nicht gelöscht worden, sondern wegen des Inhalts in einen nicht öffentlichen Bereich verschoben worden. Die Überschrift Deines Topics ist auch nicht sonderlich nett...


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2004)

Es empfiehlt  sich vor allem erst mal die Nutzungsregeln *sehr * sorgfältig und gründlich zu lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## jdocker (18 April 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Posting ist nicht gelöscht worden, sondern wegen des Inhalts in einen nicht öffentlichen Bereich verschoben worden. Die Überschrift Deines Topics ist auch nicht sonderlich nett...



Dann sage ich "Entschuldigung". Ich habe mich nur über das Verschwinden des Beitrages gewundert.

Jochen Docker


----------



## Dino (18 April 2004)

Und deswegen gleich den Reißer-Titel für diesen Thread? Als ob der Rest des Forums nicht genug darüber aussagt, was hier Sache ist.
'n bisserl übertrieben, oder?


----------



## Heiko (18 April 2004)

jdocker schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sage ich "Entschuldigung". Ich habe mich nur über das Verschwinden des Beitrages gewundert.


Der Beitrag taucht wieder auf, wenn der Sachverhalt von uns geprüft wurde.
Was Du schreibst sollte schon den Tatsachen entsprechen, da es ja reichlich starker Tobak ist.
Diese Maßnahme dient dem Schutz des Forums und letztendlich auch dem Deinen.
Deine Überschrift finde ich übrigens scheiße.


----------



## jdocker (18 April 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> jdocker schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IHR prüft den Sachverhalt? Okay. Na dann sollte es ja entsprechend in "guten" Händen sein.

Jochen Docker

PS: Überschrift geändert. Hat sich ja jetzt geklärt.


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Der Beitrag taucht wieder auf, wenn der Sachverhalt von uns geprüft wurde.


 :lupe:


----------



## sherlock70 (19 April 2004)

*Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt....*

...was da wohl schlimmes drin gestanden hat.

 :gruebel: 

Ich kann es kaum erwarten. Kann man nicht vorab eine Zusammenfassung posten? 

Grüße,
Sherlock


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2004)

Der Beitrag steht bereits wieder im Linkforum - dort gehört er nämlich auch hin...


----------



## jdocker (21 April 2004)

*Re: Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt....*



			
				sherlock70 schrieb:
			
		

> ...was da wohl schlimmes drin gestanden hat.
> 
> :gruebel:
> 
> ...



Nachtrag:
Ich bin auf noch was ganz anderes gestoßen: Aconti hat die Dialer garnicht richtig registriert. Alle 450000 Dialer nicht. Das Programm besteht aus 2 Teilen. Eine "Int" und eine "DE" Datei. Die Int ist nicht registriert, ist aber der richtige Dialer. Die DE Datei ist zwar registriert, läuft aber allein nicht. Sie ist also nur ein Zusatzprogramm. Die Regtp sagt aber ganz deutlich, dass auch Teilprogramme (Int) registriert werden müssen und das der Dialer monolitisch sein soll (Nummer und Anbieter müssen im Dialer fest verankert sein). Vor allem, weil die DE Datei garnicht der Dialer ist. Aconti hat also nur die "Füll" Datei registriert, nicht den Dialer. Bedeutet, das Aconti seit 12/03 nichtregistrierte Dialer nutzt. Was das bedeuten würde, brauch ich hier nicht erklären

Jochen Docker


----------



## BenTigger (21 April 2004)

Moin Jochen.

Wie wäre es, wenn du deine Erkentnisse auch der RegTP mitteilst? 
die könnten das dann speziell prüfen und aktiv werden.
Leider können die aus Personalgründen nur auf Tips hin richtig aktiv nachforschen.


----------



## Rex Cramer (21 April 2004)

Jaginforum
Der Aconti-Frontmann scheint da seine eigene Theorie zu haben: Verstecke eine unbekannte Zahl Dateien auf der Platte des Geschädigten und lasse ihn nach der registrierten suchen. Warum tun die sich alle so schwer mit Vorgaben, die keinen Handlungsspielraum lassen?


----------



## jdocker (21 April 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jochen.
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn du deine Erkentnisse auch der RegTP mitteilst?
> die könnten das dann speziell prüfen und aktiv werden.
> Leider können die aus Personalgründen nur auf Tips hin richtig aktiv nachforschen.



Das habe ich schon gemacht. Kann man vergessen. Ich habe da eine Standartmail bekommen (Man wird sich gegebenfalls damit beschäftigen).
Meine kleine Stimme bewirkt da scheinbar nicht viel. Die Mail habe ich von der Pressestelle bekommen. Von der Beschwerdemailadresse der Regtp kam überhaupt keine Reaktion.

Jochen


----------



## jackyw (21 April 2004)

Ich habe heute eine Antwort der RegTP auf eine Anfrage vom Oktober 2003 erhalten. Eventuell musst du dich noch etwas gedulden.   

Gruß jackyw


----------



## Dino (21 April 2004)

Leider ist das auch meine Erfahrung bei Beschwerden/Meldungen an die RegTP. Z.B.: Eingang der Mail bei RegTP am 5.10.2003. Nach über 4 Monaten (11.02.2004) kam eine Art Zwischenbescheid mit so etwas wie einer personellen Bankrotterklärung und dem Hinweis, man werde sich der Sache annehmen und sich wieder melden. Tja, und nun haben wir schon fast Mai und....nix!
Wen wundert es, wenn man da resigniert. Und wenn die Bearbeitung soooo lange dauert, können die Betreiber einer miesen Tour in aller Ruhe ihre Tantiemen einfahren, bis Maßnahmen ergriffen werden. Was kratzt dann da einen Betreiber im Ausland noch, ob ggf. eine Nummer gesperrt wird. Die Beute ist eingefahren.
Frustrierend, einfach frustrierend.
Aber dennoch: Nicht aufgeben! Vielleicht führt die Menge der Beschwerden eines Tages doch dazu, dass man aufwacht und Maßnahmen ergreift, die dem ganzen Treiben ein Ende setzen, weil es finanziell nicht mehr lukrativ ist bzw. das Risiko zu hoch wird.


----------



## jdocker (21 April 2004)

Habe heute diese Mail von der Regtp bekommen:

-----------------------------------------------------------

Sehr geehrter Herr Docker,

 mit dem neuen Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern ( MWD-Gesetz ) haben wir eine Informationsbroschüre veröffentlicht, mit der wir Sie umfassend über Ihre neuen Rechte informieren. Darüber hinaus geben wir Ihnen Tipps wie Sie sich vorsorglich vor Missbrauch schützen können und wie Sie Ihre Rechte wahren oder durchsetzen können.


<http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html> 

Dieses neue Gesetz gilt ab dem 15.08.2003. 

Damit wir darüber hinaus weiteren Missbrauch verhindern können benötigen wir ausführlichere Informationen von Ihnen. Die Angaben bitte ich Sie in das beigefügte "Beschwerde-Formblatt" einzutragen und umgehend zurückzusenden. Hierzu benötigen wir insbesondere das gesicherte Dialer-Anwählprogramm, welches sich meistens noch auf Ihrem Rechner befindet. Dieses Programm ist meist eine exe-Datei mit dem Speicherdatum der Internet-Verbindung. Desweiteren benötigen wir falls vorhanden, Screenshorts und eine Kopie des Einzelverbindungsnachweises.



Für weitere Auskünfte stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gern zur Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
.......
mailto:[email protected] 
http://www.regtp.de 
fon 0291/9955-0" 
fax 0291/9955-180" 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Soll ich jetzt für alle 450000 Dialer ein Formblatt ausfüllen? Hilft mir jemand dabei? (Mit 5 Tonnen Snickers, wenns mal wieder länger dauert)
Ich gebe denen einen Hinweis und bekomme eine Office-Tätigkeit angeboten. Unglaublich. Und was sind "Screenshorts".
Die haben eine Domain genannt bekommen, den Sachverhalt, die Mängel, den Anbieter, die Nummer usw. Jetzt ist die Regtp an der Reihe.

Jochen
_Persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe 
Nutzungsregeln
tf/moderator_


----------



## dotshead (21 April 2004)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du die persönlichen Daten des Mitarbeiters der RegTP aus deinem Schreiben entfernst? Über andere meckern, aber selber gegen Nutzungsregeln verstossen.


----------



## jdocker (21 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du die persönlichen Daten des Mitarbeiters der RegTP aus deinem Schreiben entfernst? Über andere meckern, aber selber gegen Nutzungsregeln verstossen.




Der Herr ist ja die öffentliche Stelle der Regtp. Dort kann und sollte sich jeder hinwenden. Es waren keine "persönliche Daten", sondern rein dienstliche im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes. Warum man die hier nicht schreiben darf.......Na gut. Beim nächsten mal werde ich daran denken. Sorry.

Jochen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 April 2004)

@jdocker

Deine Art der Meinungsverbreitung ist nicht gut und steht dem Forum hier nicht positiv zu Gesicht. Ich finde, Du hast Dich damit ziemlich für die weitere Diskussion disqualifiziert.
Du hast ein gezeichnetes Formschreiben der RegTP erhalten, in dem Dir die weiteren Schritte anheim gestellt werden - wenn Dir geholfen werden soll, dann mach das, was man von Dir erwartet und trotze nicht unnütz herum.


----------



## jdocker (22 April 2004)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> @jdocker
> 
> Deine Art der Meinungsverbreitung ist nicht gut und steht dem Forum hier nicht positiv zu Gesicht. Ich finde, Du hast Dich damit ziemlich für die weitere Diskussion disqualifiziert.
> Du hast ein gezeichnetes Formschreiben der RegTP erhalten, in dem Dir die weiteren Schritte anheim gestellt werden - wenn Dir geholfen werden soll, dann mach das, was man von Dir erwartet und trotze nicht unnütz herum.



Eventuell hast Du recht. Ich war der Meinung, man findet hier eine Plattform der gleichen Ziele. Aber anstatt mir zu helfen oder sich des Problems anzunehmen, bekomme ich ab meinen 1 Posting ständig Zurechtweisungen einiger Mods. Bestimmt habe ich hier ein paar Fehler gemacht. Ich übe noch. Aber das man immer gleich in diesem Ton an mich rangeht, verstehe ich nicht.
Ich halte mich ab sofort mit Informationen in Richtung dieses Forums zurück.

Jochen


----------



## technofreak (22 April 2004)

jdocker schrieb:
			
		

> . Aber anstatt mir zu helfen oder sich des Problems anzunehmen, bekomme ich ab meinen 1 Posting ständig Zurechtweisungen einiger Mods.



Was für Zurechtweisungen?  In zwei Fällen sind Beiträge editiert bzw verschoben worden, 
weil sie gegen die Nutzungsregeln verstießen, denen du mit der Anmeldung zugestimmt hast. 
In beiden Fällen ist dies klar uns sachlich begründet worden, und ohne Zurechtweisung. 
Der Name eines  Mitarbeiters in einem Schreiben der RegTP , das an dich persönlich gerichtet ist,
 gehört zu den persönlichen Daten. 
Für das, was andere Poster schreiben, sind wir nicht zuständig , bzw nur im Rahmen der Nutzungsregeln.

Gruß
tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 April 2004)

Hallo Jochen,

wenn Du Dir die Nutzungsbedingungen anschaust, dürfte Dir klar sein, dass die Maßnahmen nicht gegen Deine Person  gehen, sondern in erster Linie dem Bestand des Forums dienen. Es nutzt der Diskussion nichts, erst einmal über editierte Postings zu lamentieren und eine Editierung solltest Du auch nicht persönlich nehmen. Mit steigender Anzahl an Beiträgen hier im Forum steigt auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Beitrag mal einer Nachbearbeitung durch einen Moderator zum Opfer fällt. Den Moderatoren fehlt in der Regel die Zeit, sich bei den Urhebern zu entschuldigen, bevor sie deren Beiträge nacheditieren und daran lässt sich auch keine Sympathie oder Antipathie zu einzelnen Nutzern erkennen. Wir führen da auch keine Strichlisten und es gibt auch keine gelben und roten Karten. 

Die Geschichte um Aconti wird auf mehreren Ebenen verfolgt und auch wenn es aussichtslos erscheint, ist eine Beschwerde bei der Regulierungsbehörde wichtig, um dort die Dringlichkeit der Angelegenheit zu verdeutlichen.

Da Deine Beiträge bisher nicht allzu viel über Dich verraten, kann ich die "ständigen Zurechtweisungen einiger Mods" leider nicht nachvollziehen. Du solltest Dir aber darüber bewusst sein, dass Du Dich in einem Diskussionsforum befindest und es wäre wirklich Schade, wenn alle einer Meinung wären...


----------



## hajune (22 April 2004)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> @jdocker
> 
> Ich war der Meinung, man findet hier eine Plattform der gleichen Ziele. Aber anstatt mir zu helfen oder sich des Problems anzunehmen, bekomme ich ab meinen 1 Posting ständig Zurechtweisungen einiger Mods. Bestimmt habe ich hier ein paar Fehler gemacht. Ich übe noch. Aber das man immer gleich in diesem Ton an mich rangeht, verstehe ich nicht.
> Ich halte mich ab sofort mit Informationen in Richtung dieses Forums zurück.
> ...



Hi Jochen, Du bist nicht alleine. Auch ich habe es vor ein paar Wochen gewagt, Kritik an den Umgangsformen der Admin/Mods zu üben. Danach begann ein  übles Stechen und Hauen der gesamten Admin/Mods-Riege - ich warte noch auf die Steinigung. Die halten sich offensichtlich für so was wie Übermenschen. Auch ich habe daraus meine Konsequenzen gezogen, obwohl vieles interessantes in diesen Foren besprochen wird.


----------



## sherlock70 (22 April 2004)

*Nicht aufgeben*

Hi Jochen,

ich an Deiner Stelle würde mit den Recherchen weitermachen und sie auch hier posten. Schau mal, Du hast jetzt rund ein Dutzend Beiträge hier veröffentlicht, teilweise recht aufschlussreiche noch dazu. Dabei hast Du ab und zu über das Ziel hinausgeschossen, aber Du hast ja nicht nur blöd rumgeblökt wie ein Troll. Ich jedenfalls fand Deine Beiträge zum Thema interessant. Und wenn Du noch verstehst, warum manche Dinge nicht "ungeschminkt" in diesem Forum veröffentlich werden sollten, dann kommen auch keine "Zurechtweisungen" mehr.

 :tröst: 

@Rüdiger
Was genau hat Dich denn so krass an Jochens Postings gestört, daß Du ihn dermaßen disqualifizierend abkanzeln musstest?

Gruß,
Sherlock
(selber noch nicht lange dabei)


----------



## Rex Cramer (22 April 2004)

*Re: Nicht aufgeben*

@hajune:

Wenn ich mir Deine Postings so anschaue: Bei 50% (von derzeit 8 ) setzt Du Dich mit ungerechter Behandlung durch die Moderatoren auseinander. Was übrig bleibt, ist nicht sonderlich wertvoll, weil teilweise nicht sonderlich schlau und der andere Teil ist sachlich falsch. Wenigstens dienst Du auf diese Weise immer noch als schlechtes Beispiel. Am goldigsten finde ich "nachdem wir jetzt alle eine Nacht darüber geschlafen haben" noch mal unterm Tisch nachzutreten wie ein Kleinkind. Was erwartest Du denn da? Das ist wohl der Wald, aus dem es schallt...



			
				sherlock70 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rüdiger
> Was genau hat Dich denn so krass an Jochens Postings gestört, daß Du ihn dermaßen disqualifizierend abkanzeln musstest?



Das frage ich mich allerdings auch.


----------



## hajune (22 April 2004)

*Re: Nicht aufgeben*



			
				Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> @hajune:
> 
> Wenn ich mir Deine Postings so anschaue: Bei 50% (von derzeit 8 ) setzt Du Dich mit ungerechter Behandlung durch die Moderatoren auseinander. Was übrig bleibt, ist nicht sonderlich wertvoll, weil teilweise nicht sonderlich schlau und der andere Teil ist sachlich falsch. Wenigstens dienst Du auf diese Weise immer noch als schlechtes Beispiel. Am goldigsten finde ich "nachdem wir jetzt alle eine Nacht darüber geschlafen haben" noch mal unterm Tisch nachzutreten wie ein Kleinkind. Was erwartest Du denn da? Das ist wohl der Wald, aus dem es schallt...



Mein lieber "goldigster" Rex, 

ich empfehle Dir, Dich um eine Stelle als Admin/Mod zu bewerben. Ein Kriterium dafür erfüllst Du allemal ...


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

@ Streithähne

Schade, das der Thread so ins OT abgleitet. Werdet mal wieder sachlich.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Mr.Ball (22 April 2004)

@Streithähne

dito

Mr.Ball


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

*Re: Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt....*



			
				jdocker schrieb:
			
		

> sherlock70 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn daraus geworden? Komischerweise hat Aconti jetzt 3 mal ok. Ohne eine neue Dialerregistrierung. Ändert sich da nicht der Haswert?

Klausi


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2004)

Vielleicht ändert sich der Hashwert nicht, weil der eigentliche Dialer nicht das ist, was registriert ist?

Wilde Spekulationen...

apropos Spekulationen 

Was subsummiert aconti aka alife eigentlich im Moment alles? In einer cab-Datei der "GutDingenSS" ist eine acontix-Datei drin, also aconti =
GutDingenSS??? Aber, wie das Internet verrät, GutDingenSS=ibill. Na hoppla, und GutDingenSS=ccbill. We bill the world...

Das wäre ein Ding, wenn es Gründe geben, DEM dialer die Registrierung zu entziehen... Hihihi, in Heppenheim würden sie mit Champagner duschen und in Wien würden sie umschulen müssen zu Hummerzüchtern


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Na wenn die das "Falsche" registriert haben, gibt es doch bald wieder eine Pressemitteilung der Regtp. Waren da von Aconti nicht fast 500000 (in Worten: Fünfhunderttausend) Dialer in der Datenbank.

Rossel


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ändert sich der Hashwert nicht, weil der eigentliche Dialer nicht das ist, was registriert ist?



Uppps. Was sagt den Rex dazu? Ist der rote Tintentank wieder voll? :lol: 

Irmgard


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2004)

Das war eine Vermutung meinerseits... 

Noch eine: könnte es evtl. sein, das sie (die int_...exe) eine Deinstallation überlebt? Jedenfalls musste ich einen Verweis auf int_...exe per Hand aus der Autostartdatei löschen...

Vermutungen bringen nichts, ich weiß, aber bei Gelegenheit werde ich's auch zu belegen versuchen (den zweiten Teil, für den ersten Teil bin ich technisch zu doof, drum wurde es ja hier auch gepostet)

grüzi & gut nacht, good afternoon nach Las Vegas, für Hong Kong fehlt mir der Wortschatz
cico


----------

